# Your Favorite "King Of The Cage" Fight?



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Today, I decided to re-watch some KOTC stuff, and man, some of it is absolutely atrocious to watch. On the other hand, you get to see people like Diego Sanchez & Joe Stevenson before they made it to the UFC. 

There are 2 KOTC fights that I really dig. One being Diego Sanchez vs Jorge Santiago(Unfinished Business), and the other being Duane Ludwig vs Shad Smith.

Diego vs Santiago was an insanely fun fight with both men giving it their all. Say what you will about Santiago, but he brought it here. Diego was of course....Diego, which means he was the energizer bunny. Santiago has never been able to entertain me again, while Diego constantly puts on fun fights. I'd rank this as my favorite.

Smith vs Ludwig wasn't competitive in the least. Still, it was a really fun fight that showcased Ludwig's skillz~! Smith wears Vans while he fights, why? I don't know. Ludwig tee's off on Smith with combo after combo. Complete decimation. I *heart* this fight.

So, what is your favorite KOTC fight?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> Today, I decided to re-watch some KOTC stuff, and man, some of it is absolutely atrocious to watch. On the other hand, you get to see people like Diego Sanchez & Joe Stevenson before they made it to the UFC.
> 
> There are 2 KOTC fights that I really dig. One being Diego Sanchez vs Jorge Santiago(Unfinished Business), and the other being Duane Ludwig vs Shad Smith.
> 
> ...


i dunno but i just bought the 10 disc event set for my friend.. and 90% of the fights are unwatchable because of the camera angles... there is a robbie lawler fight thats is soo poorly taped all 5 of us agree'd it was givin us a headache watchin it...

i have about 35 Pride dvd's.. and was gonna start collecting the King Of The Cage... but i dunno... i guess ill buy one of the single dvd's and see how it is


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, Lawler's fight with Jeremy Brown sucked. I was more amused by Brown's look than the actual fight. Jeremy Brown looked like some kid's dad who just signed up to fight after watching a Steven Seagal movie.

There is a whole buncha crap on those box sets. Oddly, I have most of them. Why? I really couldn't tell you. One of them has Vernon White, Pete Williams, Jerry Bohlander, & Guy Mezger all over it though. Lions Den, y'all. Also, Dan Severn showing more personality than ever after defeating some unknown bum.

White vs Medina was such an awesome 3 second fight.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Why? I really couldn't tell you.


lol u answer your own question


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah, you got me there. That only explains one boxset though.

Well, Krazy Horse is on the others. Ok, there's my explanation.

They were cheap as well.

Still, it doesn't excuse some of the fights on there.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> Ah, you got me there. That only explains one boxset though.
> 
> Well, Krazy Horse is on the others. Ok, there's my explanation.
> 
> ...


\

i still cant believe they released shit like that without any warnin other then a low price on them lol..

obviously if someone is gonna check them out for the first time instead of buying a single dvd they would buy the 10 disc box set for a couple bucks more...


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I rented some of the King of the Cage stuff from netflix. Some of it was pretty entertaining, Crazy Horse is always fun to watch. A geriatric Dan Severn trying to beat some can was kind of sad and funny at the same time. If I remember right the fights are really short though, two rounds, or three two minute rounds or something like that, so a lot of the fights go to a decission. 

Overall, it looks like an amatuer MMA competition. What is up with the roided out bald guy that hangs out around the outside of the cage though? I never understood that part....


----------



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

Rampage Jackson vs Marvin Eastman
that was a dam good fight
:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Overall, it looks like an amatuer MMA competition. What is up with the roided out bald guy that hangs out around the outside of the cage though? I never understood that part....


I think he's suppose to be the mascot. I really don't know either. He just hangs around and does absolutely nothing. 

The funniest thing about Severn is that he hasn't changed. He still has the most laughable standup you'll ever see. He even looks the same. I swear, Severn could be 200 years old. 

There are 2 things that will survive a nuclear explosion: Cockroaches & Dan Severn.


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

Karo Parisyan vs. Fernando Vasconcelos


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

A personal favorite of mine was Ricco Rodrigues v Travis Fulton. It was a young Ricco, back when he was really good and Travis was his first really big name opponent. It wasn't as much of a war, but it's a really great example of the straight away groudnpound intoa submission that Ricco got famous for.

And it's watchable.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Foon said:


> Karo Parisyan vs. Fernando Vasconcelos


That's a good one.

There's also a really good Horn vs Lister in one of those boxsets. Speaking of Horn, I really liked Vernon White vs Jeremy Horn. Really good fight, and the commentary by Rampage & Frye is hilarious.


----------



## Geves (Oct 26, 2006)

blaz1988 said:


> Rampage Jackson vs Marvin Eastman
> Good Fight


I agree 100%

This was a WAR.


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

Jorge Gurgel vs. Jason Ireland.


----------



## kwondo79 (May 16, 2007)

blaz1988 said:


> Rampage Jackson vs Marvin Eastman
> Good Fight


Have to agree with the man that was one brutal fight.


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

Marvin Eastman vs Quinton Jackson:thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Ludwig vs Krazy horse


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I just bought a KOTC box set. In one of the dvds Redemption, Krazy Horse vs Curran was a good fight.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Speaking of Horn, I really liked Vernon White vs Jeremy Horn. Really good fight, and the commentary by Rampage & Frye is hilarious.


Really you liked this fight? I loved the commentary by Rampage & Frye.. that was the only reason I enjoyed it. Without the commentary, I thought it was kinda boring. Vernon throws a punch/kick, horn takes him down, minimal GnP, few submission attempts (if i remember right), rinse and repeat.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> Really you liked this fight? I loved the commentary by Rampage & Frye.. that was the only reason I enjoyed it. Without the commentary, I thought it was kinda boring. Vernon throws a punch/kick, horn takes him down, minimal GnP, few submission attempts (if i remember right), rinse and repeat.


Yea I was more focused on the commentary than the fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> Really you liked this fight? I loved the commentary by Rampage & Frye.. that was the only reason I enjoyed it. Without the commentary, I thought it was kinda boring. Vernon throws a punch/kick, horn takes him down, minimal GnP, few submission attempts (if i remember right), rinse and repeat.


Yeah, I did really like it, because it was a pretty even, technical, back-and-forth fight, with hilarious commentary. Horn controlled Vernon on the ground, Vernon dominated in the stand-up. Why anyone wouldn't enjoy that fight is beyond me. 

Vernon's sub defense has always been solid. Horn showed really good control, and White's striking looked really solid in that fight.

Plus, Kenny was in Vernon's corner.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

The fight wasn't on the feet that long was it? (It's been quite a while since I saw it) I just remember Horn controlling on the ground and Vernon defending.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

They actually did some stand-up for a while. It was a pretty even fight, with Vernon picking his shots, and Horn absorbing them. Seriously, give it another go, because it really is a good fight, probably my favorite KOTC fight currently. It has replaced Sanchez vs Santiago.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

My favorite KOTC fight is between two guys I hadn't heard of (and therefore don't remember... so that's helpful). I'm gonna have to go back through my box sets to find it. 
I also liked both fights between Mac Danzig and Buddy Clinton (although one was significantly less eventful).


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Foon said:


> Jorge Gurgel vs. Jason Ireland.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWCe-rDPjbg


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I hadn't seen this before I'm glad it was ressurrected. :thumbsup:

About a month ago I bought the 5 event set of the Rumble on the Rock- Superstar collection so I've been cherry picking through those fights. The best I've seen by far is BJ Penn v. Takanori- it was the first fight from the set I watched and though it's been a little while I remember it being a close back and forth battle- good stuff.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That's my favorite Penn fight. Dude just beats the hell out of Gomi, but the second round was really, really good. Penn's chin is unreal, then again, so is Gomi's. You also get the super solid Penn vs Gracie fight on that set. One of Penn's best wins.


----------

